# Really hot girl tells me I am out of her league WTF, But I don't GET girls like this



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

*Often that is, I have definitely before but still.*











































*Makes me wonder how many girls who I think are GL, are thinking in THEIR HEAD that I am too good looking and they just ghost cause they figure I will pump and dump and are insecure 



Also rate my convo skills 

and rate the girl*


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 9, 2021)

You don't have social media? you don't exist (the irony) haha! fuck this world.


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 9, 2021)

bro after 100 lays +from dating apps.
you still can't undersand that girls with whores filters lke that are 2psl lower IRL?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> bro after 100 lays +from dating apps.
> you still can't undersand that girls with whores filters lke that are 2psl lower IRL?


filtered pics and makeup should be banned, or at least on datng apps. Bring these whores to an even level


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 9, 2021)

no social media=no life


----------



## dnrd (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *Often that is, I have definitely before but still.*
> 
> View attachment 1262464
> View attachment 1262465
> ...


whats ur snapscore


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

dnrd said:


> whats ur snapscore


edit: 2,132 to be exact


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

amnesia you sound like a soulless robot with that text game and make an instagram  just talk like a cocky chad girls like that


----------



## dnrd (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> 2,000


wtf how is it that low


----------



## dnrd (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> 2,132 to be exact


what do u do in ur spare time


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 9, 2021)

make an insta follow this guide,
and buy followers online.








HOW I GOT 13K+ INSTAGRAM GIRL FOLLOWERS [INSTAGRAM MAXXING GUIDE] SOCIAL MEDIA MASTERY


Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers What are the benefits of this?: I've DMd girls while I had 500 followers and ive DM'd girls while I've had 13k followers. I get way more replies the more followers I have due to increased percieved status. Also these girls treat you better and like...




looksmax.org





that will litteraly change your dating life bro.


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

dnrd said:


> what do u do in ur spare time


make threads like this


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

dnrd said:


> what do u do in ur spare time


video games
listen to podcasts
gym
post here
fuck girls


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 9, 2021)

u shouldn't have looksmaxxed this hard now ur at an odd disadvantage🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Aug 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> amnesia you sound like a soulless robot with that text game


This


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

I relish the day I come back to this forum in 7 years, deep into my career, and amnesia has a large Instagram account, is pulling hoes left and right, and has become somewhat NT. 

All in time.


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

Monk said:


> This


yeah he needs to be straight forward like , ''me or your place  '' and like if a girl ask you as opener which drink would you be answer with , sex on the beach but i prefer having sex at my place  , you just need to think what would a cocky douchebag say to a girl and say that for me it is my standart text game but you just need to learn that


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> amnesia you sound like a soulless robot with that text game and make an instagram  just talk like a cocky chad girls like that





Monk said:


> This



I unironically need to learn texting social skills like I need examples of NT text convos that young people are having nowadays. Esp bad on Yubo, I text there and people genuinely just roast me for the way I text like even the words I choose to abbreviate I get roasted on.

Like I got made fun of on Yubo for saying "pics" instead of pictures, the girl was like "pics, can't u type out pictures what is this 2014?"

And like it just never ends


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 9, 2021)

looksmatched cause she is a frauder like you. she frauds with makeup while you fraud with contact lenses, big shoes and fake nose.


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I unironically need to learn texting social skills like I need examples of NT text convos that young people are having nowadays. Esp bad on Yubo, I text there and people genuinely just roast me for the way I text like even the words I choose to abbreviate I get roasted on.
> 
> Like I got made fun of on Yubo for saying "pics" instead of pictures, the girl was like "pics, can't u type out pictures what is this 2014?"
> 
> And like it just never ends


lol  but just talk like a cocky chad who just say talk smoothly , hard to explain because i already was a smooth talker before looksmax


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I unironically need to learn texting social skills like I need examples of NT text convos that young people are having nowadays. Esp bad on Yubo, I text there and people genuinely just roast me for the way I text like even the words I choose to abbreviate I get roasted on.
> 
> Like I got made fun of on Yubo for saying "pics" instead of pictures, the girl was like "pics, can't u type out pictures what is this 2014?"
> 
> And like it just never ends


nah no way u were made fun of for saying pics instead of pictures


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia you can always ask me in PM how you need to respond on messages ❤️ so you can kinda learn how i talk


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> nah no way u were made fun of for saying pics instead of pictures


it happened i swear and I was taken aback. 

I also got roasted for using bigger vocabulary too, I made a thread about it










Spent last night on Yubo


It was certainly fun entering girls livestreams who have little viewers. Some would see me enter and start laughing and just say "catfiiiiiiiiiiiish" and make fun of me for catfishing. Some girls who were with a friend would turn to their friend and whisper something like "omg look at this guy...




looksmax.org


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> I relish the day I come back to this forum in 7 years, deep into my career, and amnesia has a large Instagram account, is pulling hoes left and right, and has become somewhat NT.
> 
> All in time.


we all know that this is never gonna happen. neither your succesful career nor anmesia having an instagram account.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Aug 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah he needs to be straight forward like , ''me or your place  '' and like if a girl ask you as opener which drink would you be answer with , sex on the beach but i prefer having sex at my place  , you just need to think what would a cocky douchebag say to a girl and say that for me it is my standart text game but you just need to learn that


Don't know if he should act cocky but he should definitely be more straight-forward imo. I could be wrong tho idk


----------



## Shebe (Aug 9, 2021)

I can show you how to make a script on an android phone that can increase your score by 100k every hour


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> it happened i swear and I was taken aback.
> 
> I also got roasted for using bigger vocabulary too, I made a thread about it
> 
> ...


yeah younger people don't use big words like that, it's really about being up to date with the lingo and all, but i find it really weird that girls would call u out on petty shit like that with ur looks. it is what it is ig


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> we all know that this is never gonna happen. neither your succesful career nor anmesia having an instagram account.


Coping is better than roping


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *Often that is, I have definitely before but still.*
> 
> View attachment 1262464
> View attachment 1262465
> ...


Hahahahahahahaha what a fucking chink frauding Subhuman lol, this puta thinks ur outta her league. Someone start the nuke war already. Let's end this fucking clown 🤡 world . This puto amnesia mogs that chink mixed frauding whore to 10000bce ming dynasty and back.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> yeah younger people don't use big words like that, it's really about being up to date with the lingo and all, but i find it really weird that girls would call u out on petty shit like that with ur looks. it is what it is ig



It's like what @cvzvvc said in the other thread I made. To girls a hot guy (who also might be fake) is used as a punching bag for these insecure girls to lash out and abuse to make themselves feel better



larsanova69 said:


> Amnesia you can always ask me in PM how you need to respond on messages ❤️ so you can kinda learn how i talk





Monk said:


> Don't know if he should act cocky but he should definitely be more straight-forward imo. I could be wrong tho idk



tbh I should just act like every girl is beneath me and just be a cocky/funny asshole type I guess where I try to banter/make fun of them I dunno


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> It's like what @cvzvvc said in the other thread I made. To girls a hot guy 9who also might be fake) is used as a punching bad for these insecure girls to lash out and abuse to make themselves feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah not an asshole being mean just like you having a really big ego


----------



## Sens (Aug 9, 2021)

Fuck my life if this creature is considered to be a hot girl in the US


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *Often that is, I have definitely before but still.*
> 
> View attachment 1262464
> View attachment 1262465
> ...


Bro she has 10 pounds of makeup on, she would be shitting her self irl looking at your superior aesthetic face. She does this for ego. She knows that once that makeup and filters are removed she's genetic trash hahah


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah not an asshole being mean just like you having a really big ego


yeah the one time I was actually kinda cocky yesterday was to a girl on bumble 

she said something about* me looking too good and so I must not be real*

I responded* I am real and I am really this handsome, I am not goiing to give u false humbleness that's cringe, I take care of myself and look good*

she actually responded *>>confidence, love that*


so then I guess I just need to act like I am the shit


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah the one time I was actually kinda cocky yesterday was to a girl on bumble
> 
> she said something about* me looking too good and so I must not be real*
> 
> ...


yeahh i would say if i was in your place, i hear that alot but come to my place and you can see  (and not the emoji but the ; ) )


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

Sens said:


> Fuck my life if this creature is considered to be a hot girl in the US





Mansea said:


> Bro she has 10 pounds of makeup on, she would be shitting her self irl looking at your superior aesthetic face. She does this for ego. She knows that once that makeup and filters are removed she's genetic trash hahah



I still guarantee she will never hit me up to hang these girls never do, yet u would think they would jump at the opportunity if I am so GL to them

I will end up having to hit her up again in like two days asking again to hang, and she will again say "i'll let u know when my next free night is"

and i wont ever hear from her, thats what always happens


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

and amnesia make an instagram and get all girls follow you on there


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I also got roasted for using bigger vocabulary too, I made a thread about it


On a serious note though, you need to dumb down your texting language and avoid investing value. Whenever I text girls, very short messages, 90 IQ vocabulary, basic push pull red pill technique. Pretend like you're talking to your young cousin, teasing them.

Anytime I actually talk intelligently, it always ends bad. You're dealing with young girls that aren't very smart. So you need to act accordingly


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> tbh I should just act like every girl is beneath me and just be a cocky/funny asshole type I guess where I try to banter/make fun of them I dunno


That's exactly what you should do


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Aug 9, 2021)

>Gets ghosted by Stacys who think he's a cat fish 

>Gets dm'd by desperate Beckies instead


----------



## .👽. (Aug 9, 2021)

even Chad gets 1 word replies jfl im caging


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> even Chad gets 1 word replies jfl im caging



@looksmaxxer234 dude ur wrong about "Chad just needs to say hey" bro these bitches are crazy man that shit doesnt work


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> tbh I should just act like every girl is beneath me


They are beneath. Its mostly about looks if i remember correctly and you look better, even this girl just said it to you . Maybe it's cause of the way the dating market work today that you're forced to do this idk


Amnesia said:


> cocky/funny asshole type I guess where I try to banter/make fun of them I dunno


Don't know tbh, if you feel like doing it do it but don't force things. I think its bad to try to be something you're not with girls.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 9, 2021)

weird man. maybe she doesn't invest much cuz she thinks you are some 5'5 Dravidian chadfishing on tinder. 


Amnesia said:


> @looksmaxxer234 dude ur wrong about "Chad just needs to say hey" bro these bitches are crazy man that shit doesnt work


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> edit: 2,132 to be exact


That's better tha it was but they expect guy if ur looks level to have 100k minimum 500k for typical. I'm not sure how u can boost it tho


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> @looksmaxxer234 dude ur wrong about "Chad just needs to say hey" bro these bitches are crazy man that shit doesnt work


Nah thats a foid rule unless she hits u up first. Girls always text just "hey" if they're interested, they literally dont need game


----------



## one job away (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *Often that is, I have definitely before but still.*
> 
> View attachment 1262464
> View attachment 1262465
> ...


Bro you read that totally wrong. She said that you are out of her league. She NEVER said you are too good looking. Yikes she thinks you are a ugly monster


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

Sens said:


> Fuck my life if this creature is considered to be a hot girl in the US


She Looks like a fucking ghost


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

Sens said:


> Fuck my life if this creature is considered to be a hot girl in the US


Her applying her 1st coat of fakeup in the morning


----------



## one job away (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *Often that is, I have definitely before but still.*
> 
> View attachment 1262464
> View attachment 1262465
> ...


Also how am I supposed to know who mogs when you don’t provide pictures of yourself?


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

Found her Non Frauded Pic


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

Just want to add one more thing before I go. You're not gonna like this because this is probably the real issue here and has been for years. 

You're INTJ—I am as well. These people tend to be very formulaic and methodical in what they do. Just like you, the way I felt most comfortable talking to girls was preparation and routines. She does X, I do Y. Sadly though, this _never works _because women are too unpredictable and you can never adjust in time, *you have to be a natural. This is something we both will always struggle with.*

The way I have been able to compensate is by tricking myself into finding women fun/loving. If you stick around here too much, you learn the truth about women and become resentful towards them. You have to be a bit  in order to have success with  principles. This is the ultimate  for INTJs like is. your looks are clearly not the issue—the "roboticness" is. Again, try to view them like a little cousin. You have to find a way, whatever it may be, to allow yourself to detach from any desired outcome and identify with their mindset (one that always chases the next dopamine high). _You must be good at everything, like you have said._

Good luck


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

Monk said:


> This





larsanova69 said:


> yeah he needs to be straight forward like , ''me or your place  '' and like if a girl ask you as opener which drink would you be answer with , sex on the beach but i prefer having sex at my place  , you just need to think what would a cocky douchebag say to a girl and say that for me it is my standart text game but you just need to learn that





chadison said:


> On a serious note though, you need to dumb down your texting language and avoid investing value. Whenever I text girls, very short messages, 90 IQ vocabulary, basic push pull red pill technique. Pretend like you're talking to your young cousin, teasing them.
> 
> Anytime I actually talk intelligently, it always ends bad. You're dealing with young girls that aren't very smart. So you need to act accordingly




I'll be honest though my gut feeling tells me this ISN'T going to work. The few times I have been somewhat cocky or try to banter girls genuinely just get mad and block me or get their ego hurt and lash out against me.

I've had girls who I end up meeting and fucking telling they specifically gave me a chance because I didn't act like every other fuckboy in their DMs, that I actually seemed down to earth so I don't know

I think it just comes down to you CANNOT be universally attractive to ALL women ALL the time no matter what. Some girls like the bad boy fuckboy types some girls don't


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

Look at this chink trying to fraud some kind of cheekbone growth 





Bitch thinks she's Ramirez hahahah


----------



## IHateMyself (Aug 9, 2021)

With proper text game you could fuck every night


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

Mansea said:


> Look at this chink trying to fraud some kind of cheekbone growth
> View attachment 1262538
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

one job away said:


> Also how am I supposed to know who mogs when you don’t provide pictures of yourself?


body pic is in this op









I just got owned so hard by a Tinder bitch THAT I RAGE REPORTED HER


I assume she called my pee pee small from this pic I have on Tinder, where obv I am not hard when posing here I was already in a bad mood in the moment when we had this exchange the other day and when she said I had a small pee pee I literally reported her to tinder for abuse cause I got mad...




looksmax.org





and face here









RATE ME- BEFORE/AFTER: Tan, Chin Filler, Neck Training, Hairstyle, Clean Shaven, Lower BF%


I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic Tan for color vs my natural pale white color Chin filler for chin width Hairstyle to hide my naturally high forehead Clean shaven to show off hollow cheeks Dedicated isolation neck training 3-4 times a week Leaner by 10 pounds between the two...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 9, 2021)

Nobody knows what this girl actually looks like from these pics. Massive make-up + Filters. She could be black for all we know.


----------



## one job away (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> body pic is in this op
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see new pics of you tho. Love staring at your face  No but for real everyone here gets shit for always posting the same pics. Can’t you show other pics as well?


----------



## Sal (Aug 9, 2021)

For some reason you don’t have chad mentality. Idk what your problem but you are too invested into bagging her. Like snow a little interest and let her chase. Idk I just know, that no chad talks like that.

Nice to hear some tales of the ascended broski


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I think it just comes down to you CANNOT be universally attractive to ALL women ALL the time no matter what. Some girls like the bad boy fuckboy types some girls don't


Pretty much


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

Sal said:


> For some reason you don’t have chad mentality. Idk what your problem but you are too invested into bagging her. Like snow a little interest and let her chase. Idk I just know, that no chad talks like that.
> 
> Nice to hear some tales of the ascended broski


LOL

>thinking women chase on apps

dude she responded to my opener with one word, women dont chase if u dont ask 4 times a week to hang out hoping one night they are free they will NEVER hit u up on their own to chill they wont show any interest they dont put ANY effort into anything

is this just the women in my area (northern cali) do u guys not experience this with the women around u ? Like literally women are the most passive creatures in existence


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 9, 2021)

She has make up and filter you mog her


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Just want to add one more thing before I go. You're not gonna like this because this is probably the real issue here and has been for years.
> 
> You're INTJ—I am as well. These people tend to be very formulaic and methodical in what they do. Just like you, the way I felt most comfortable talking to girls was preparation and routines. She does X, I do Y. Sadly though, this _never works _because women are too unpredictable and you can never adjust in time, *you have to be a natural. This is something we both will always struggle with.*
> 
> ...








Exactly you have to act like you dont know the fucking black pill lol , basically low iq to an extent . We know their true nature , use it against them but in a way that benefits you. Dont give yourself away , be cool and relaxed at all times.


----------



## Sal (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> LOL
> 
> >thinking women chase on apps
> 
> ...








tbh I don’t really use dating apps but this was the last girl I talked to from tinder. It’s definitely different demographic tho. Cause I go to a college town and live in Canada so it’s pretty much a whor* house.

One thing is your staying to fixing king on the app. Gets the greetings out the way, right after saying hey, just ask her for her snap, don’t wait. And drop the tv shit till you bag her snap. And for the love of god, just add like 10 dudes from this forum and send them black screen snails to get rid of this low social status that radiates from you.

All love big bro. Report back.


----------



## Sal (Aug 9, 2021)

Sal said:


> fixing king


Fucking long *


----------



## evap0 (Aug 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> lol  but just talk like a cocky chad who just say talk smoothly , hard to explain because i already was a smooth talker before looksmax


it's just iq, dumb people appear especially dumb over text


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 9, 2021)

1. She is frauding. She will look much worse in real-life. Nothing worse than when you open the door, you realize she was filtermaxxed, and you feel that familiar lump in your throat. I would strongly recommend you take at least one time to kick a girl out or tell her you're not feeling it when she arrives, assuming this is the case.
2. "I'll let you know"/"I'll be in touch"/"Let me check my schedule" = "You will never hear from me again."


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> 1. She is frauding. She will look much worse in real-life. Nothing worse than when you open the door, you realize she was filtermaxxed, and you feel that familiar lump in your throat. I would strongly recommend you take at least one time to kick a girl out or tell her you're not feeling it when she arrives, assuming this is the case.
> *2. "I'll let you know"/"I'll be in touch"/"Let me check my schedule" = "You will never hear from me again."*


100 percent true, I love guys on here telling me to "let her chase" its like do u guys understand shes already 90 percent prob not going to ever follow thru and hit me up again

and even if I hit her up in two days she will say the same shit "i'll let u know" it means never

based and redpilled poster



Also to ur first point, thats why i wanted to facetime lol for MY sake not hers, I want to see girls without the filtermax makeupmax shit


----------



## Mansea (Aug 9, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Nobody knows what this girl actually looks like from these pics. Massive make-up + Filters. She could be black for all we know.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> 1. She is frauding. She will look much worse in real-life. Nothing worse than when you open the door, you realize she was filtermaxxed, and you feel that familiar lump in your throat. I would strongly recommend you take at least one time to kick a girl out or tell her you're not feeling it when she arrives, assuming this is the case.
> 2. "I'll let you know"/"I'll be in touch"/"Let me check my schedule" = "You will never hear from me again."



Yo but lemme ask, is there ANY reason not to then just like put the foot down when they say shit like "i'll get back to u"

Like is there any reason not to say something like "look u think I'm hot gimme a day ur free or I don't have time to wait around to hear from u"

like would that be any good? or anything LIKE that? Force her to give a definitive answer ? Or like "if u cant give me a definitive day then I am not going to waste my time, I am blocking"


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> 100 percent true, I love guys on here telling me to "let her chase" its like do u guys understand shes already 90 percent prob not going to ever follow thru and hit me up again
> 
> and even if I hit her up in two days she will say the same shit "i'll let u know" it means never
> 
> ...



I have had one girl hit me up three weeks later after the old "I'll let you know". This was about two years ago. I always leave the door open for them to come back. If they do, my rule is to make the setup as easy as possible. The _moment_ I sense she is playing games and does not give a definite, exact time and date to meet, she gets ghosted. If she does end up following through, I fuck her and ghost her and she never hears from me again. I don't give a shit how good the sex is. Why? Because during that gap in time during which she was "busy", she was fucking other guys. Which makes you option number two. Which means on a long enough timeline you're replaceable.

Never feel bad about this. I've seen time and time again what these girls DMs look like and the shit I've seen made me want to puke. They mistreat and dick guys around like crazy. It's not being cruel, all it is playing the game the exact same way they play it. And it's not just these trashy Tinder hoes. It's girls with extremely important jobs, high income girls, high status girls, girls who look "nice", and so on. These mindgames know no social strata. It's all over the place.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> I have had one girl hit me up three weeks later after the old "I'll let you know". This was about two years ago. I always leave the door open for them to come back. If they do, my rule is to make the setup as easy as possible. The _moment_ I sense she is playing games and does not give a definite, exact time and date to meet, she gets ghosted. If she does end up following through, I fuck her and ghost her and she never hears from me again. I don't give a shit how good the sex is. Why? Because during that gap in time during which she was "busy", she was fucking other guys. Which makes you option number two. Which means on a long enough timeline you're replaceable.
> 
> Never feel bad about this. I've seen time and time again what these girls DMs look like and the shit I've seen made me want to puke. They mistreat and dick guys around like crazy. It's not being cruel, all it is playing the game the exact same way they play it. And it's not just these trashy Tinder hoes. It's girls with extremely important jobs, high income girls, high status girls, girls who look "nice", and so on. These mindgames know no social strata. It's all over the place.



*BLACKPILL*

It is OVER


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 9, 2021)

You should be fucking girls like the one in my avi at your looks level.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 9, 2021)

Sal said:


> View attachment 1262551
> 
> 
> tbh I don’t really use dating apps but this was the last girl I talked to from tinder. It’s definitely different demographic tho. Cause I go to a college town and live in Canada so it’s pretty much a whor* house.
> ...


Locationpill seems to be the biggest pill tbh. 

Unless you are chad in the netherlands, it's impossible to get casual sex. Everyone is either virgin or LTRcel where I live.


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Yo but lemme ask, is there ANY reason not to then just like put the foot down when they say shit like "i'll get back to u"
> 
> Like is there any reason not to say something like "look u think I'm hot gimme a day ur free or I don't have time to wait around to hear from u"
> 
> like would that be any good? or anything LIKE that? Force her to give a definitive answer ? Or like "if u cant give me a definitive day then I am not going to waste my time, I am blocking"


If they ever say "I'll get back to you." about a time and place when _you _suggest it, what you can do is take away the date. "It sounds like you're unsure of your schedule, so whenever you're free get in touch and we'll hang then." 

*Do not ever *act emotional or threatening with them, or give some sort of ultimatum. It reeks of desperation and severe instability which will turn her off. Do not ever announce your actions with them; simply carry out the action and let the action stand on its own accord.

I'm very wary of Youtube dating and RP people, but Coach Corey Wayne is one of the guys who has some great advice. Read this: 

Conversely, by letting her say "I'll get back to you" and responding like a faggot with "Okay!", you are giving her the power and the ball is in her court to reject _you_. Women fear rejection because rejection in tribal days meant exclusion and certain death. This fear mechanism is imprinted in them and the existence of iPhones and Tinder and whatever the fuck does nothing to change this fact. Meaning, they would in all likelihood rather not message you then take the chance and be left on delivered/seen/read. In the off chance she does hit you back up, follow my strategy above. 90% of the time you will never hear from her again after an "I'll let you know.", so don't sweat it.

Like I've said, you are too nice. Stop caring about them so much. If they aren't showing up to your funeral they don't mean shit.


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> You should be fucking girls like the one in my avi at your looks level.


those arent on dating apps


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> I have had one girl hit me up three weeks later after the old "I'll let you know". This was about two years ago. I always leave the door open for them to come back. If they do, my rule is to make the setup as easy as possible. The _moment_ I sense she is playing games and does not give a definite, exact time and date to meet, she gets ghosted. If she does end up following through, I fuck her and ghost her and she never hears from me again. I don't give a shit how good the sex is. Why? Because during that gap in time during which she was "busy", she was fucking other guys. Which makes you option number two. Which means on a long enough timeline you're replaceable.
> 
> Never feel bad about this. I've seen time and time again what these girls DMs look like and the shit I've seen made me want to puke. They mistreat and dick guys around like crazy. It's not being cruel, all it is playing the game the exact same way they play it. And it's not just these trashy Tinder hoes. It's girls with extremely important jobs, high income girls, high status girls, girls who look "nice", and so on. These mindgames know no social strata. It's all over the place.


Based again bro, respect. Agree 100%


----------



## chadison (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> 100 percent true, I love guys on here telling me to "let her chase" its like do u guys understand shes already 90 percent prob not going to ever follow thru and hit me up again
> 
> and even if I hit her up in two days she will say the same shit "i'll let u know" it means never
> 
> ...


@cvzvvc is correct, and I echo his observations about women having had experience with attractive women at a large party university. Do exactly what he said. It'll vary on the type of woman, one time I had a 7 out of 10 do everything. After I met her she set up the time to hang out, escalated on me, took me back to her place and fucked me. That was weird. But keep in mind that's not the norm. Most women, especially the type you're dealing with, get about 20 times the amount of validation you do even tho they're average. It's sadly just the world we live in. So they don't try.


----------



## Sigmamale (Aug 9, 2021)

Make an instagram and get your snap score up to 100k and you will do much better with women


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> LOL
> 
> >thinking women chase on apps
> 
> ...


if you want women to chase you, YOU ABSOLUTELY NEED AN INSTAGRAM WITH HIGH FOLLOWERS. no women is gonna chase after an aspie loner non-nt chad with no social media presence. you need both LOOKS and STATUS. being good looking alone isnt enough anymore in 2021. girls want someone they can brag about. someone they can show off to their friends. wome are hypergamous whores. only the best of the best they are gonna chase. most of us experience the same thing(they dont respond, the dont show any interest) , because most of us are low status males. its sad but truth. its a mog or get mogged world.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah the one time I was actually kinda cocky yesterday was to a girl on bumble
> 
> she said something about* me looking too good and so I must not be real*
> 
> ...


u sound autistic af. i used to be too, just learn via trial and error and just try to be s ocially in-tune, use your gut man, would u say that sentence irl?^


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 9, 2021)

@cvzvvc Yesterday you mentioned how attractive women have hundreds of guys hitting them up, with occasional Chads in the mix as well. What leads to a girl entertaining these options vs WANTING to be strictly monogamous with her partner? I would rate myself 6+ psl, and have gotten with attractive women, but I can't shake the insecurity that stems from knowing all her potential options.


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> edit: 2,132 to be exact


just spam bot accounts until your score is 100k duh


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 9, 2021)

Just be average and NTpill strikes again @Biggdink @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Aug 9, 2021)

We gonna ignore the fact that this chick looks like Iggy Azalea? lol...


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm actually convinced this dude is lowkey a serial killer. No social media, shitty android phone from like 2012, no social skills... He'll prob pop up in the news a couple years later as the new Ted Bundy. No one suspects the attractive guy.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 9, 2021)

My nigga how long have you been binging ink master


----------



## dnrd (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I unironically need to learn texting social skills like I need examples of NT text convos that young people are having nowadays. Esp bad on Yubo, I text there and people genuinely just roast me for the way I text like even the words I choose to abbreviate I get roasted on.
> 
> Like I got made fun of on Yubo for saying "pics" instead of pictures, the girl was like "pics, can't u type out pictures what is this 2014?"
> 
> And like it just never ends


u take way too much shit from people, makes u look submissive and pathetic


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> LOL
> 
> >thinking women chase on apps
> 
> ...


this is completely true 

ive experienced this same thing with women who APPROACHED ME and seemed super down

they are all on ssris and have infinite dms pinging them all the time

they are ZOMBIES


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 9, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I'm actually convinced this dude is lowkey a serial killer. No social media, shitty android phone from like 2012, no social skills... He'll prob pop up in the news a couple years later as the new Ted Bundy. No one suspects the attractive guy.


all of those qualities are the qualities of a real human being


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

I would not be surprised if many of the women you're matching with in your area are having to cuck a sugar daddy/provider to hook up with you, which increases their reluctance/flakiness.

They have to decide between hooking up with a narcy on a dating app or getting their bills and makeup paid.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *Often that is, I have definitely before but still.*
> 
> View attachment 1262464
> View attachment 1262465
> ...


You’re better looking Than her amnesia. You’re a horny man and ur getting fooled by her big tits making you less considerate of her face. Just like how If ur tall and muscular a facial flaw can be compensated for


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 9, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @cvzvvc Yesterday you mentioned how attractive women have hundreds of guys hitting them up, with occasional Chads in the mix as well. What leads to a girl entertaining these options vs WANTING to be strictly monogamous with her partner? I would rate myself 6+ psl, and have gotten with attractive women, but I can't shake the insecurity that stems from knowing all her potential options.



Generally, she will become monogamous when her biological drive kicks in and the baby rabies start taking effect. This varies from woman to woman. Some settle early on - the smart ones - and the dumb ones run out the clock and fuck themselves and end up on Bumble or elsewhere at 38 years of age. Men can do this and have no ill effects until around after 40-45.

Much like slaying for men becomes old hat after a while, banging random big dicked Chads off apps and Insta and what not becomes tiresome for these women. Then they look for the next new shiny thing like a committed relationship. Some realize it's what they wanted all along, others tire of the man after weeks, months, years, decades, whatever and repeat the cycle endlessly.

The _"want"_ portion of your question is where you're going wrong. There's no real rhyme or reason to any of this shit in terms of what they _want_. It's women we're talking about. You're trying to apply logic to understand the actions of the gender that doesn't utilize logic when it acts. There are tons of guys who are just lucky ("Just be lucky, bro!"), others who have some indiscernible X factor that *permanently *nets them a committed girl far above their looks level ("Just be an outlier, bro!"), etc.

You want to hear an actual true story? A friend was a rugby player in grad school. One night, he and his Chad friends are out on the town doing a bar crawl and they reach a bar in which a group of girls they knew were partying. One of the girls points to a guy in my friend's group and asks, "Wait, is he bald underneath that hat?" 

My friend is naturally taken aback. He goes, "Uh, yeah." 

That dude ended up lucking out and banging the girl later that night. She was just... Into bald dudes. If that dude posted his face on here, he would be advised to get a wraparound shotgun implant.

If you try and understand any of this, you will wind up insane.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 9, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> One of the girls points to a guy in my friend's group and asks, "Wait, is he bald underneath that hat?"
> 
> My friend is naturally taken aback. He goes, "Uh, yeah."
> 
> That dude ended up lucking out and banging the girl later that night. She was just... Into bald dudes


lifefuel @SubhumanCurrycel @Baldingman1998


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 9, 2021)

dude she is saying you are too good looking for her, she doesnt mean to say you are out of her league as in youre not gl enough but rather that she is out of your league since you are too gl


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 9, 2021)

I didn’t really see it before but I see it now. OP is weird AF, even when he’s good looking. I suppose looks aren’t the answer to all your problems.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Aug 9, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> I didn’t really see it before but I see it now. OP is weird AF, even when he’s good looking. I suppose looks aren’t the answer to all your problems.


I'm calling it now. $10k he's a serial killer lol.


----------



## Sendjawz (Aug 9, 2021)

Maybe its already been posted. 

Amnesias looks are incongruent with his social skills, which also includes social media.

Similar to a fat girl losing weight and turning hot but keeping her bashful personality (not that this really happens)


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 9, 2021)

I know this site is gonna disagree but I got less matches but more girls willing to meet up when I wasn’t looksmaxxed (mild acne + no gymmax body pics) 

Now I get way more matches and messages but less girls willing to meet up 

medium ugly theory is legit


----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 9, 2021)

hot girl? she's with so much filter and makeup, she could be an Indian and we wouldn't know


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 10, 2021)

@Amnesia *https://lookism.net/threads/how-is-tinder-even-difficult-lol.698970/ *Seems like 7PSL Crisick over on Lookism is having zero problems running tinder game. You should really adopt his style of text game, it fits the player archetype a lot more.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I know this site is gonna disagree but I got less matches but more girls willing to meet up when I wasn’t looksmaxxed (mild acne + no gymmax body pics)
> 
> Now I get way more matches and messages but less girls willing to meet up
> 
> medium ugly theory is legit


Your standards probably went up as you became better-looking.

Better looking girls have more options, matches, messages and don't meet up as easily.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> bro after 100 lays +from dating apps.
> you still can't undersand that girls with whores filters lke that are 2psl lower IRL?


----------



## Hozay (Aug 10, 2021)

Woman are so fucking retarded it is unreal. Here is another proof for you idiots who think "MUH LOOKS ARE EVERYTHING IF IM CHAD SHE WILL 100% COME OVER AND SUCK MY DICK ON COMMAND!! MUH LOOKS MUH LOOKS!!!"


----------



## UltimateMan (Aug 10, 2021)

She's afraid you'll just pump and dump her, Chad


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 10, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> I relish the day I come back to this forum in 7 years, deep into my career, and amnesia has a large Instagram account, is pulling hoes left and right, and has become somewhat NT.
> 
> All in time.


I don't think he will be phisically able to larp as 24 in 7 YEARS. he would only b able to fuck roasties and whores with daddy issues tho.


BrendioEEE said:


>


what is the name of th vido you have on your signature bhai? link o the youtube video?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> I don't think he will be phisically able to larp as 24 in 7 YEARS. he would only b able to fuck roasties and whores with daddy issues tho.
> 
> what is the name of th vido you have on your signature bhai? link o the youtube video?


bitchute dot com/video/iIIv799CEjUs/ replace the dot and spaces with a .


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 10, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Amnesia *https://lookism.net/threads/how-is-tinder-even-difficult-lol.698970/ *Seems like 7PSL Crisick over on Lookism is having zero problems running tinder game. You should really adopt his style of text game, it fits the player archetype a lot more.


Lol at believing that fraud


----------



## crosshold (Aug 10, 2021)

jfl your threads are the most entertaining ones on this site


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 10, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Your standards probably went up as you became better-looking.
> 
> Better looking girls have more options, matches, messages and don't meet up as easily.


Lol kinda but not really 
Lots of ugly or ethnic girls don’t even reply me anymore ... it was very easy to get those type of girls when I was ugly myself


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Lol kinda but not really
> Lots of ugly or ethnic girls don’t even reply me anymore ... it was very easy to get those type of girls when I was ugly myself


They think you’re too good for them. Girls have fragile egos, so they cuck themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 11, 2021)

@cvzvvc One mo thing I wanna get your insight on: Since it's so hard/long of a process to incite sexual interest in women, how is it that they still manage to cheat as much if not more than men?


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 11, 2021)

oops


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1262487
> 
> 
> no social media=no life


No social media means you actually have a life


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> No social media means you actually have a life


fake you dont exist without social media


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> fake you dont exist without social media


What’s your lay count? Your opinion literally has zero value if you don’t get laid.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> What’s your lay count? Your opinion literally has zero value if you don’t get laid.


0

but you cant deny that social media is important to appear NT and normal


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> 0
> 
> but you cant deny that social media is important to appear NT and normal


I agree with that. I don’t have it and am losing girls because of it. But these girls are prob looking for LTR anyways. SSL is for hookups, it’s a sex appeal strategy you don’t need status. But I will prob make a Instagram once I’m done cutting.


----------



## eyelidcel (Aug 11, 2021)

yes, but only slightly better. 

If this girl looked just a little worse I could probably fuck her.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 11, 2021)

Why the hell you don't do things people your age do?
idk go play chess in the park  
stop acting like a desperate 20yo inkwell


----------



## Slasher (Aug 11, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> yes, but only slightly better.
> 
> If this girl looked just a little worse I could probably fuck her.


@eyelidcel I Heard You're A Mixed Race Girl!
That's Really Hot.
Do You Look Like This?


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 11, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @cvzvvc One mo thing I wanna get your insight on: Since it's so hard/long of a process to incite sexual interest in women, how is it that they still manage to cheat as much if not more than men?



It's not a long process if she's highly attracted to you from the get-go. And they manage to cheat because even the most dead-average girl can get more interested partners than a top-tier guy within hours of signing up for any major dating app.


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 11, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Amnesia *https://lookism.net/threads/how-is-tinder-even-difficult-lol.698970/ *Seems like 7PSL Crisick over on Lookism is having zero problems running tinder game. You should really adopt his style of text game, it fits the player archetype a lot more.


After sex the girl will wake up in the middle of the night from the bright light of the computer screen as Crisick is sweating and bug-eyed while photoshopping his latest batch of selfies


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 11, 2021)

Bro you might just be ugly. When a girl says “you are out of my league” that’s a nice way of her saying I’m not interested without hurting your feelings. Take the hint and move on.


----------

